# Why an AI instead of Proviron to control sides



## returnofthdragon (Jun 28, 2010)

Why do you use AI instead of Proviron to control estrogen sides? I've read about many people that love it, why are others using an AI instead?


----------



## XYZ (Jul 26, 2010)

returnofthdragon said:


> Why do you use AI instead of Proviron to control estrogen sides? I've read about many people that love it, why are others using an AI instead?


 

Proviron is a VERY mild A/I.  It just won't get the job done for most cycles.  It wasn't meant to do that anyhow.  It's almost like an oral version of masteron.

The funny thing about it is at 50mg ED it does not shut you down.


----------



## mrrvau (Aug 11, 2010)

Ai ?


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 11, 2010)

returnofthdragon said:


> Why do you use AI instead of Proviron to control estrogen sides? I've read about many people that love it, why are others using an AI instead?


Proviron is mostly just an orally active DHT(dihydrotestosterone) preparation. I don't use it because an excess of DHT can possibly lead to hairloss and prostate enlargement. If you're already using a highly aromatizable compound(such as Test) you have enough of this to worry about without adding more.


----------



## superted (Aug 11, 2010)

Genetics mate

Im lucky and it works for me but as stated its very mild in terms of its ability to supress estrogen, bottom line it all depends on your estro sensitivity and for most it wont be enough.

Having said that I most certainly have an AI on hand (Aromasin) fortunately ive never had to use it but you would be foolish to depend on Proviron alone


----------



## LAM (Aug 11, 2010)

Aries1 said:


> Proviron is mostly just an orally active DHT(dihydrotestosterone) preparation. I don't use it because an excess of DHT can possibly lead to hairloss and prostate enlargement. If you're already using a highly aromatizable compound(such as Test) you have enough of this to worry about without adding more.



actually high DHT levels are not the culprit, it's how the person hair follicles react to DHT.  men with low levels of DHT also suffer from baldness.  think of it almost like an autoimmune disorder, one day DHT has no effect on the hair growth cycle and the next day it does for some reason.


----------



## Aries1 (Aug 12, 2010)

LAM said:


> actually high DHT levels are not the culprit, it's how the person hair follicles react to DHT. men with low levels of DHT also suffer from baldness. think of it almost like an autoimmune disorder, one day DHT has no effect on the hair growth cycle and the next day it does for some reason.


Ha ha...yes, very true. Which is why I qualified my statement with "possibly".


----------

